# Firmware CDMA DROID 2 R2-D2 A957 Verizon USA Gingebread 2.3.4



## Pzyduck (May 10, 2012)

*Original Gingebread SBF for CDMA DROID 2 R2-D2 A957 Verizon USA*

*Android 2.3.4 *

*1FF-p2a_droid2_r2d2_cdma_droid2_r2d2-user-2.3.4-4.5.1_57_DR4-52-120118-release-keys-signed-Verizon-US.sbf.gz*

*DOWNLOAD*

Regards​


----------



## Dark Cricket (Aug 16, 2011)

Tnks for sharing









Enviado desde mi DROID2 GLOBAL usando Tapatalk


----------

